# Storm



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

here's another accrylic on canvas that i framed in an old window.  Sold.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd really like to see a larger shot of this. I love the blues!!! great job!


----------



## Marsha (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't know if i can get a bigger one... i don't have the painting anymore, so i'll see if i still have the original pic and pm it to you.


----------

